# Sorry for the Rant...



## Tames D

But I just can't take it anymore. Very frustrating.

Edit: Interesting how I can now post this. Oh well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

hmm?


----------



## Carol

Tames D said:


> But I just can't take it anymore. Very frustrating.
> 
> Edit: Interesting how I can now post this. Oh well.



Whats going on my friend?


----------



## Tames D

I'm still having technical issues with posting on this site. Just tired of it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

- Clear Browser Cache.
- Use latest versions of FireFox, Safari or Internet Explorer.
- Be sure the "remember me box" is checked.

- Don't use IE 6 or any AOL browser. 
- Netscape and Chrome are iffy.

Beyond that, email me specifics and I can try to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> - Clear Browser Cache.
> - Use latest versions of FireFox, Safari or Internet Explorer.
> - Be sure the "remember me box" is checked.
> 
> - Don't use IE 6 or any AOL browser.
> - Netscape and Chrome are iffy.
> 
> Beyond that, email me specifics and I can try to help you troubleshoot.


 
Line item 4 is my problem, always has been. My wife needs it for her business. It's not MT's fault. But, I think I'm done here. Again, sorry for the bitchiness.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You can run more than 1 browser.  I ran 6 different ones on my PC.


----------



## jks9199

Nothing stops you from using a different browser for yourself.  It took me more than 2 years to convince my wife to give up AOL...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Yep, run a different browser Tim. As they said, you can run more than one. Give a shot my friend!


----------



## Sukerkin

Aye, I have IE and Firefox on my machines at home.  They run fine.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tames D said:


> Line item 4 is my problem, always has been. My wife needs it for her business. It's not MT's fault. But, I think I'm done here. Again, sorry for the bitchiness.


 
You can install multiple browsers.

Is it AOL or IE that your wife needs?

If IE can you upgrade to IE8?

You can install Firefox easily just do not make it the default and when you want to go to MY just click on the Firefox Icon on your desktop.

I have used IE8, FireFox and Safari(Mac) to get to MT and all work.


----------



## Carol

I have no issue running multiple browsers either and have to do so for work


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just a note.  When I upgrade the site to vB 4, it is heavily CSS based, and depends heavily on newer browser capabilities to display right. If you're concerned about that, visit kenpotalk.com or fmatalk.com and browse around the forums there.


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just a note. When I upgrade the site to vB 4, it is heavily CSS based, and depends heavily on newer browser capabilities to display right. If you're concerned about that, visit kenpotalk.com or fmatalk.com and browse around the forums there.


 
So what does this mean to me? If I don't lose aol I will have even more problems with MT in the future? 
I recall hearing alot of complaints from people (including you Bob) about how ****ed up their brousers are and unable to get internet connections for days at a time. So, if I get rid of aol, everything will be hunk dory?
 Not trying to be an *******, but, I guess I am being an *******  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My experience with aol has been good, just a major problem with MT.


----------



## Carol

No one is saying to get rid of AOL, just use a newer browser when you surf the site here.


----------



## Tames D

Xue Sheng said:


> Is it AOL or IE that your wife needs?


 
I'll talk to her about it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tames D said:


> I'll talk to her about it.


You can connect to the internet with any ISP you want, including AOL.  You can also install any browser on the system to use, even if the default is AOL's.  (in fact, you've got AOL's and IE on the system now most likely.)


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> You can connect to the internet with any ISP you want, including AOL.  You can also install any browser on the system to use, even if the default is AOL's.  (in fact, you've got AOL's and IE on the system now most likely.)


I swear I cannot get rid of AOL on one computer...  I may try going item by item through the registry and going through the directory via DOS.

FYI -- if you're unaware, you can get your AOL mail and access to most of their features via www.aol.com now.


----------



## Blade96

when i am here my lovable firefox works just fine =]

But I also have internet explorer.


----------



## Carol

My mom likes her AOL browser.   I have firefox installed on her machine so if I need to use it, I use firefox and it keeps her AOL stuff unchanged.


----------

